# Are you happy with the Wii price?



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

The price of the Wii has now been revealed for all territories. Are you happy with the price? Cast your vote!

*This poll is not on the portal yet, but it will be eventually.
Edit: Done!


----------



## yatzr (Sep 15, 2006)

i voted yes.  i was planning on getting wii sports anyway, and it probably would've been $50 separate.

Also, as an aside for those saying this is the most expensive nintendo console ever, if you adjust the prices of previous consoles for inflation, it is actually the second cheapest.  $200 for an nes in 1986 was a hell of a lot more than $250 for a wii now.
source
actual launch prices:
nes - $200
snes - $200
n64 - $200
gcn - $200

adjusted for inflation:
nes - $364.60
snes - $293.39
n64 - $254.68
gcn - $225.64


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 15, 2006)

europe getting screwed 50 bucks again :/ I'm not that happy. But still i'm getting one with zelda.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted yes, but I won't be getting one here.
I will be importing a US one because what I want at launch is over £110 cheaper in the America even allowing for shipping and customs duty (which I plan on avoiding) I will still come out on top. Plus I don't want to wait.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted impartial.  £179 for the european price is a little overpriced I would have liked to see it for £149.  Considering the xbox 360 core is only £199 and its a proper next gen console.  The games I think arn't priced as  bad as I thought £35.  Hopefully I'll be able to get them at £30 online.  Anyone know the price of the NES, SNES and N64 games?  If its £5 for a N64 game I think nintendo have overpriced them.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

The rough price of the VC games is £2-£5, which is reasonable when you can pay the same on xbox market place for less of a game.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 15, 2006)

Voted no.

I dont want Wii sports. considering importing American version since Wii is as good as region free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## 754boy (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think its a damn fair price. And please people, don't start saying that it's only a few dollars away form XB360 core system. Everyone knows that Core system SUCKS as it's missing core components that you will eventually have to buy. So, that argument is not a valid one.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted yes.  I was planning on paying that price even without Wii Sports, web browser, photo viewer etc.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted no, I was hyped for a GREAT DEAL like $199. Even $250 with TWO controllers would have made me HAPPY. I mean 2 controllers really needs to be a standard these days especially for something like the Wii where they want EVERYONE to play. And I am assuming that doesn't include a CLASSIC controller....anyway to get set up so me and a friend can play Wii Sports its gonna cost $310 which is still cheaper than anyone else but I think the hype got to me. Plus I know I will need to buy a light gun, a few more controllers, a sword, a glove, ect. Classic games are bit expensive too....unless they redisgn em for higher resolutions. Classic Zelda in 16*9 would kick ass.....If I remeber right there are some games getting makeovers, can't wait to see that.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was expecting $249.99 from the day Nintendo announced it would be less then $250. So I can't say I was building hype for a $199.99 price.


----------



## science (Sep 15, 2006)

I was hoping for cheaper. Like HC, I was sucked into the hype. But since that Wii Sports (Possibly the most unimaginative name ever) is bundled, then I guess I can live with paying $250. And HC has a point about the two controllers. If they want eveyone in the house playing, then why make it such a hassle for everyone to play at the same time?


----------



## x_comp (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I voted impartial.Â £179 for the european price is a little overpriced I would have liked to see it for £149.Â Considering the xbox 360 core is only £199 and its a proper next gen console.Â The games I think arn't priced asÂ bad as I thought £35.Â Hopefully I'll be able to get them at £30 online.Â Anyone know the price of the NES, SNES and N64 games?Â If its £5 for a N64 game I think nintendo have overpriced them.


I agree with that because the US is only getting the console for around £135 so the estimated £150 a while back would have been good. The almost £40 difference can get you one more good game for the Wii already.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

For all the people moaning at the European/Australian prices... it's a good price so quit ya moaning!

Look I'm not an expert on tax or anything but... like in the UK Nintendo will have to pay over £30 alone in VAT (17.5%) for each unit sold, hence why the retail price is so much more over here.
America doesn't not have VAT but it does have sales tax or something like that which is only around 6-10% depending on state. Unlike the UK this isn't added added onto the retail price but instead paid for seperately at a later time, so they do pay more than $250.

Really there's not much between the European and US prices at all... just be thankful NOE isn't screwing us around anymore like they did with the N64. =D


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 15, 2006)

$250 is fine, though I was hoping for $230. I never really expected $200. Jumpman's right about the marketing-speak, "under 250" almost always means 249. I also agree that it _should_  be two player ready. Perhaps Nintendo will put out a 2 player bundle for a reduced price before xmas. The classic game price is great IMO, but I do hope they have a large library from the start. I wanna play Devil's Crush Pinball on my tv!


----------



## OrR (Sep 15, 2006)

I was expecting 199€ with two controllers. I'm getting a Wii with two controllers, anyway, but I'll have to pay 310€ for it. It's understandable that Nintendo didn't set the price lower. With all the hype they don't have to. It's just not nice...


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm thinkin' if the controllers didn't cost as much, there wouldn't be nearly as many people upset with the price.  $40 for the remote is a little much, not to mention the nunchuck addon is another $20 (US prices, of course).  So, it's not so much that I'm happy with the price, more like content with it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(yatzr @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> i voted yes.Â i was planning on getting wii sports anyway, and it probably would've been $50 separate.
> 
> Also, as an aside for those saying this is the most expensive nintendo console ever, if you adjust the prices of previous consoles for inflation, it is actually the second cheapest.Â $200 for an nes in 1986 was a hell of a lot more than $250 for a wii now.
> source
> ...




The SNES actually launched in Japan as the Super Famicom for the same 25,000 yen price that the Wii will launch for there. It didn't come out in the US until 9 months later, like you said for $199.99.

Eleven years ago, Sega Saturn launched for $400 in the US, and Playstation launched for $299.99. 

So, I guess I'm saying I think Nintendo's pricing for Wii hardware is good.


----------



## yatzr (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> America doesn't not have VAT but it does have sales tax or something like that which is only around 6-10% depending on state. Unlike the UK this isn't added added onto the retail price but instead paid for seperately at a later time, so they do pay more than $250.


Those sales taxes are only state sales taxes, so there are ways around paying them.  If you order online from a company that has no physical representation in your state (e.g. no brick & mortar stores), they aren't prepared to charge you sales tax and then give it to your state so they simply don't charge the sales tax.  Technically, you're supposed to report it when you file your taxes every year and pay those sales taxes to your state, but nobody does because the states don't have the resources to enforce it.  There are a few states trying to push for a system to charge sales tax at online stores in other states, but fortunately my state isn't one of them.  I've saved tons of money buying things online instead of at a store in town.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will, however, be buying my wii at a store in town, so I'll actually be paying  about $267.50 for mine.


----------



## richardv (Sep 15, 2006)

Move to Oregon. No sales tax!


----------



## ceraphis (Sep 15, 2006)

OK I have a lot to say on this topic, but really what bugs me is the forbidden XBOX360 core vs wii comparison. I know, I know, it's old hat but hear me out.

I thought the BIG difference between wii and 360/ps3 is the power difference. Nintendo has time and time again said they have underpowered the wii because graphics arent what they are aiming for. Well, if that's the case, how can their price for their "core" system (japanese=$215), seem that amazing? I dunno...I'm sure if you counted up all the parts between 360 and the wii, the 360 has way more hardware for only $85 more. Just considering processing power, the 360 has TWO processors that if i'm not mistaken are way more powerful on their own than the wii's processor.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say I think the 360 is a better deal, because I like the Wii much more. But playing devil's advocate, how is an $85 dollar difference indicative of the difference in hardware costs? Is Microsoft selling cores at such a loss, and Nintendo selling Wiis at equal to hardware costs or at a profit that there is only an $85 difference between the systems?

I ask this question because I really do not have a clue, so by all means if anyone knows how to do the math between hardware costs/selling prices then tell us where that $85 difference comes from. This is the reason why I expected the Wii to sell at $199, bundles or not.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 15, 2006)

One company tries todo business other company is trying to destroy the games market for large piece of the pie or will die trying.

What happens is that if MS or Sony knocks one or the other out they will have market dominance thus more profit and higher priced items without suffering from competition ....


----------



## The Teej (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm very happy with the price! I was going to get Wii Sports anyway, so the fact that it's bundled in for about £10 less then then what it would of been if it wasn't is great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Little disappointing that I'll have to buy a secondary Wiimote, but oh well, I don't recall ever getting another controller with a console anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, to those people who are bitching about how the UK price is only £20 less then a 360 core: The Wii approximately has 512Megabytes internal storage memory more then 360, as well as having a game bundled with it AND the titles you can download online not only have a nostalgic appeal they are generally better then the titles you find on XBLA

Plus when you read "BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY" on the back of the box you are actually getting backwards compatibility and not some lame-ass gimmick which has been nicknamed "BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY" because MS didn't wanna be thrown out of the mix.

Oh, and Microsoft's propietary memory cards are a complete rip-off compared to the SD cards Nintendo lets you use.

...Just keep that in mind before you go ahead and decide to buy an XBOX 360 Core just because it's £20 more.


----------



## yatzr (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Is Microsoft selling cores at such a loss, and Nintendo selling Wiis at equal to hardware costs or at a profit that there is only an $85 difference between the systems?


Yes, both MS and sony have stated that they're selling their consoles at a loss and nintendo has stated that they'll be making profit off their's from the start.

Also, there's a lot more that goes into the cost of something than the actual hardware.  Just look at music cd's.  The cost of a plain cd is like $.02, yet they charge $15.  It's the same with games.  The money you pay doesn't just pay for the physical item, it pays for all the work that went into it.  I would imagine that a lot of engineering hours were spent on the wii controller, which ultimately raises the cost of the item.


----------



## rupan (Sep 15, 2006)

250 euros is too much for europe,  and to put Wii Sports in the bundle is a bad news.
I'll just take Zelda for my gamecube, then I'll see in 2007 if good games will be on Wii


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(yatzr @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Those sales taxes are only state sales taxes, so there are ways around paying them.Â If you order online from a company that has no physical representation in your state (e.g. no brick & mortar stores), they aren't prepared to charge you sales tax and then give it to your state so they simply don't charge the sales tax.Â Technically, you're supposed to report it when you file your taxes every year and pay those sales taxes to your state, but nobody does because the states don't have the resources to enforce it.Â There are a few states trying to push for a system to charge sales tax at online stores in other states, but fortunately my state isn't one of them.Â I've saved tons of money buying things online instead of at a store in town.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've heard about that before, you guys have it pretty lucky in some respects. Imagine having to pay 17.5% like we do!

It's very hard to make comparisons though... yes everything costs more over here in the UK, but our minmum and average wages are a fair bit higher - US minimum wage is $5.15, and the UK minimum wage is £5.05 or $9.05 converted, so it's all leveled out:
It'd take someone in the UK just under 36 hours at minimum wage to earn enough to buy a Wii (at £179.99), whereas in the US it'd take someone on minimum wage just under 49 hours to earn a Wii (at $250, NOT including sales tax).

This is why I'm sick of people in Europe bitching about prices they have to pay for stuff; in reality we have it pretty good going nowadays =).


----------



## Hitto (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted impartial. There's no way I'm waiting until dec. 8th to play this console, so I'll get it from a place that has a favorable money exchange value - like the US.

I may say this often... But I really do mean it :

FUCK YOU NINTENDO OF EUROPE


----------



## adams89 (Sep 15, 2006)

I voted no.
In my country - 2 buy Wii (250€) u have to work 2 months, and u don't get any interest 2 tax & food... ;/ 250€ it's a damn big cash in my country... we have 2 bring Wii's from USA... there is no other way...


----------



## adgloride (Sep 15, 2006)

What ever happened to the harddrive that was meant to come with the wii?  When did that disappear?  The wii was meant to be region free, now I've heard it isn't going to be.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

There was never a hard drive in the Wii, there is a 512MB of flash memory and that still exists.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Happy with the Japanese price.
Unhappy with the European price.

Therefore, I'll get the Japanese console.


----------



## OrR (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you think you'll be able to get it at the Japanese price?


----------



## serious_sean (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm torn.  It's a souped-up GC, and that thing costs $100 new right now. What is so expensive to warrant another $150?

let's pretend the hardware costs $50 extra.  the wiimote costs $60. those are generous numbers, and that's still a good chunk of money missing. what is it covering, wii sports? I don't think many gamers even want that.

Overall, i think $199 would be much more fair.

Now that MP3 isn't a launch title, i'm getting zelda on 'cube and waiting.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree with serious sean and we from europe are getting screwed over by Nintendo royally.


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I voted yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The core system can do just as much as the Wii powerwise, so its roughly samely match. Therefore the argument is valid. 
If the xbox core sucks, what should you think of the Wii?

I think its too expensive. Especially when Nintendo were touting how much cheaper it would be compared to the other next gen, which I cannot honestly say the nintendo wii seems part of. Its just innovative way of playing games. It will be popular, but fall behind quickly. I dont think Nintendo have the luck of hoping the competitors consoles are their own downfalls. It wont be as easy to take the market as ds vs PSP was.

Out of the three, the wii was looking to be the console for me simply because of the price and the fact I have a nintendo ds, but I think that the xBox 360 now looks better comparatively priced to the Wii, and the games developer kit being released is really interesting.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I agree with serious sean and we from europe are getting screwed over by Nintendo royally.
> 
> 
> We in Europe are victims of higher tax and import laws, there isn't much that Nintendo can do.
> ...



The wii is nowhere near the power of the X360 core, and the 360 core doesn't suck its just not good value for money (but can be upgraded to the premium, unlike the PS3). Comparing it to the 360 core is fruitless because the Wii has an SD card reader, WiFi and wireless controllers. The 20GB PS3 doesn't have two of those and neither does the premium 360.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 15, 2006)

The Wii comes with 512MB of internal flash storage. The XBox 360 Core comes with NO internal storage of any sort. Subtract about $30 from the price of the Wii for that storage before making any comparison between the Wii and 360 Core.

The Wii comes with a wireless controller. The 360 Core comes with a wired controller. Figure the difference in cost between the 360 wireless and wired controllers before comparing the 360 to the Wii.

You'll find that once you even out the playing field in pretty much every way except for power, the Wii is, in fact, considerably cheaper than the 360 Core system.


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 15, 2006)

I think thats because the xbox 360 has streaming capabilities? Does it?

The sd card slot is just a cheap gimmick.
If there was a sd card slot in the DS, now that would be useful and great, but Nintendo is just a step behind. Its cheap to add that capability, and next to useless. 
What is it there for? Its cheap.

per gb, the hard drives built into the other next gen systems represent better "value for money" as one commented on before.

However Nintendo think only in the present, and yes sd will do for now, then capabilities will catch up like it did for the DS browser and they will release some sort of external hard drive you will pay extra for. 

Now that other next gen console using the "cell" is just out of the picture. I dont even like to mention their name.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Do you think you'll be able to get it at the Japanese price?


Sure will. Got a friend living in Japan.


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 15, 2006)

Not thrilled with the price at all. I would be happier if it included 2 Wii-motes and Wii sports so you could really show off how great a concept it is, but to have to pay $310 to do that is a little steep for my tastes.

I think I'm gonna wait it out a little and pick the console that has the most games that I'll be interested in. I could very well end up with a Wii sometime down the road, but probably not within the next 12 months. I'll be too busy playing Zelda on my GCN for most of that time to care, really.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Now that MP3 isn't a launch title, i'm getting zelda on 'cube and waiting.



You do know zelda on the cube has been delayed again?


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(serious_sean @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that MP3 isn't a launch title, i'm getting zelda on 'cube and waiting.
> ...



I believe it's been delayed til december 11th in the states.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkspark @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I think thats because the xbox 360 has streaming capabilities? Does it?
> 
> The sd card slot is just a cheap gimmick.
> If there was a sd card slot in the DS, now that would be useful and great, but Nintendo is just a step behind. Its cheap to add that capability, and next to useless.
> ...


Dont forget that you can use any USB storage device along with the SD, unless Nintendo took that out too.
[EDIT]
Seems Ms. Kaplan said that this is no longer supported...a shame.


----------



## stonefry (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(yatzr @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> actual launch prices:
> nes - $200
> snes - $200
> n64 - $200
> ...



These prices are a bit skewed.

Nes came with 2 controllers, a gun, and Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt
Snes came with 2 controllers and Super Mario World
N64 and GCN came with one controller no game


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 15, 2006)

Price is fine by me. I mean, the Wii is cheaper than an iPod is here...but then again, you'll be constantly buying controllers/games so that isn't a really valid argument. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm happy its bundled with Wii Sports, since I was planning to get it anyway..

Also, I heard that the UK Boss of NoE confirmed that Wii was region-locked?


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

i not happy with uk price.. how could i be happy?


----------



## Pado (Sep 15, 2006)

well ... it's to have it a bit cheaper, but I'm ok with paying 250 euro for the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was planning to get Wii sports anyway for my mom so that's great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean true fans .... should have stashed away the money long ago to buy it .....


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 16, 2006)

Yet again Australia get screwed when it comes to pricing, gee what a surprise.

For reference Nintendo US250 / 0.75 exchange = $330 AUS not farking $400. 

With the launch titles that were listed I'm thinking that I'm gunna stick with my 360 for a little while.


----------



## apofaz (Sep 16, 2006)

249€ for a gamecube with a different controller is too much


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Sep 16, 2006)

249€ is a little bit more than I expected.. But I also wanted Wii sports 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's not that bad.

I was going to buy a Wii anyway, even if it was 500€


----------



## Covarr (Sep 16, 2006)

Apofaz, it's more powerful than a gamecube, has internal storage, has online.

People need to stop calling this a gamecube with a different controller. Based on both power and features, it's AT LEAST more like an XBox with a different controller, though it's even more powerful than that.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 16, 2006)

Price is to be expected and can be dealt with.
Comes with a game anyway, so no real loss, plus lots of extras.
In comparison to the Xbox360 and PS3, theres more bang for your buck here. Since after the heavy price of those two other systems, you'll have to dish out more for an actual game and online services.

The wii will have free online play and a free game.
Sounds worth the extra fifty wich still makes it cheaper than the other two consoles.

One disapointment is the cost of the controllers.
The Wiimote SHOULD come with a nunchuck add-on and have nunchuck addons alone sold as well. That way it keeps everyone happy. Instead of taking the control away from the darn game.
If I remember right, they were going on about how all these games will use this nuncuck style not just the wiimote. But if the nunchuck is harder to get,, then no one will touch the games that use it as much since no one will have the nunchuck to use it with. Wich ruins everything completly.
Especially for the casual gamer who wouldnt want to buy that extra add on just to play a game that they couldnt already play normaly.

Though I dont think Nintendo would really be that stupid.
Guess we'll still have to wait and see.

The SD movie feature sounds great though :3
I hope it runs DivX and Xvid and all those odd codecs.
Though it wouldnt really matter when converting wont be too much of a chore since you wont have to worry about screen sizes.

Virtual console prices are bad though.
Id expect cheaper for something you can already get for well, alot cheaper.
Though I'll be happy if they put them in packs. Not as great as one game at a time, but more worth the buck.
Though a dollar each NES game would be great anyway even though more costly in the long run.
SNES games should be two bucks, and N64 should be five me thinks.
Though atleast we dont have to worry about inflated prices.
Like popular games getting an extra ten dollar higher price tag cuase its popular.

The Wii shall be a great console either way though.
Cant wait for homebrew to shine on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With that SD card reader and the web browser, it'll make homebrew an easy thing to do.
Should only be a few things that will eventually be broken through.
You know nintendo is gonna encrypt some things. Its only smart for a big company like that afterall.
But ya, dont want the Virtual console games off my Wii, I just want to run homemade stuff on the Wii.

I really wanna make a two player virtual sword dueling game.
Have the controllers rumble when you strike the invisble beam. Plus make noises.
Plus have a virtual body on the screen so you can get tech hits and body hits. That way it turns into a pretend sword fight with out actually hitting your friend and having actual points to earn and win the match with.

Cant wait to get my hands on this thing and spray paint it green


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 16, 2006)

$250 US wasn't a suprise to me, but $279.99 CAD was!! I guess we can thank our dollar


----------



## serious_sean (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm looking forward to when this thing gets busted open wide. Imagine if the emulator was isolated, so we could play games like goldeneye; that'd be nice.

with the always-on 'net and expandable storage, this thing could become a set-top box the way modded xboxes are.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 16, 2006)

That's the idea. I am just wondering how to watch TV if this thing is supposed to be always on and show you Wii channels the moment you turn on the TV.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 16, 2006)

it's a fucking ripoff, why waste $250 when I can beat my meat for free


----------



## Lukeage (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Yet again Australia get screwed when it comes to pricing, gee what a surprise.
> 
> For reference Nintendo US250 / 0.75 exchange = $330 AUS not farking $400.
> 
> With the launch titles that were listed I'm thinking that I'm gunna stick with my 360 for a little while.



Unless I'm wrong, isn't the US price without tax given each state and even county over there has seperate taxs? Given that we should be comparing US$250 to AU$360 since thats with our tax removed.

I could be wrong, anyone like to explain further.

That said, I'd expect it to be more here in australia. I mean, the 360 with direct conversion should be $530, not $650 here too.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, i voted no. I was expecting $150-200. I mean, i bought my GCN for $150, my DS for $150, and originally i hated the whole idea of Wii because of its name but I got over it as soon as i found out that Samus will be continued on Wii. Uber series. 

But always, controllers have been like $20 and break when you have people over. Wii controllers are $50 (remote+nunchuck), I think Wii games will be $50 (as all consoles have always been) and i really don't know how 512MB onboard memory will help anyone, if N64 ROMS are 64MB, so you can have  8 N64 games on it, and its full. I know they're going to have an SD card slot (thank god) but i don't think you'll be saving virtual games to removable memory (i dun think at least) and to store a decent amount of info u need a 1GB card ($50 retail) and we'll hafta see if it supports 4GB cards.

And at the end of it all, Nintendo is once again underpowering the most-bought console line because they hate homebrewers (i convinced myself) by giving the DS 4MB RAM and 99MHz between 2 CPUs. and the SNES a 3Mhz CPU. (well, i know there isn't much demand for 2D graphics but darn! And yes, i know it was before the Ghz.)

EDIT:
Covarr, i don't think the Wii has a cable output (think) so if you want you use a tv like a tv, i think you just click tv/video or change video input however you do on ur TV. Like any other console. Just as soon as you go to the input connected to your Wii you have the channels showing. (Another reason. Hard to use Wii in a sentence where it sounds normal. Guess I gotta wait until its released stateside for it to sound normal.)


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> it's a fucking ripoff, why waste $250 when I can beat my meat for free


does beating your meat provide you with smrpg for 8 bucks? how about goldeneye? no? hm....






(worth every penny)


----------



## Celb (Sep 16, 2006)

GST or not, $400 is still just way too much. 
Looking at games costing $100 here, the price is ridiculous.
$350, that's fair, $400 is too much, especially when you factor in the cost of another nunchuck/controller (Set you back another $100-$120).

Waking up to the SMS message of $400.. not a happy fella.

With all that said, I'm still suckered into buying one.. sigh.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 16, 2006)

Would you ppl get your head out of your ass thinking you're rebuying a GameCube with motion sensors.  if You really think you're buying a GameCube, buy a GameCube and free up some preorders for myself.

I have $600 saved for:

- Wii console
- Extra Controller
- 3 Games
- 1 Classic Controller

I will be one very happy Canadian this November.

What pisses me off a lot is that people will compare price of Wii plus extra contollers and games against a basic PS3 and call it a rip off.  Please tell me how that anology works?  A box with no games is as valuable as a system with extra controllers and games?


----------



## Covarr (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not sure about what games to get at launch. I can't get any virtual console games, as my internet connection only supports computers (something related to the school's tech department). I'm definitely getting Zelda, and I'm kind of bouncing back and forth between Wario Ware and Red Steel as a second game (third if you count Wii Sports), though I may get both, assuming they are both coming before 2007. I may also get Batallion Wars II if it's out before 07.


----------



## Hairy (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm satisfied with the 250 price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was hoping for 199 but whatever. 50 dollars isn't really that much more. It just seems a lot more because 199 psychologically seems a lot less than 250 >_> I would've preferred a 2nd controller + nunchuck to be included but oh well. 250 is still a good price


----------



## Opium (Sep 16, 2006)

It just seems like they are trying to squeeze too much money out of us

- No extra controller/nunchuk (tack US$60 onto the price if you want multiplayer gaming)
- No Opera browser! (WTF? It's a free browser for PC why do we have to pay on Wii?!)
- Pack in game seems to lack depth in my opinion, it looks just like a tech demo that you'll get bored of pretty soon, especially when you don't have a second controller.

bah, I'm certainly not happy with the price. There is some slight hope of it getting lowered though, GC price was lowered just before release, DS Lite price was lowered in the US as well (nowhere else though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Keep sending those emails to nintendo, the price could very well be lowered to something like US$229 which is better than nothing.


----------



## wayne (Sep 16, 2006)

i`m very happy with the price. $250 wow what a bargin, hope the games are as good as it looks!
if anyone aint`t happy with this price wait till the PS3 come out,


----------



## Covarr (Sep 16, 2006)

imgod22222, N64 ROMs aren't 64MB. I think there may be one that big, but for the most part they're considerably smaller. Ocarina of Time was one of the larger games on the system, and it was only 32MB. For the most part, N64 games are going to be 16MB and under, and other Virtual Console games will be even smaller. Keep in mind that by starting with 30 games available, and adding 10 a month, for all the systems combined, It'll take a lot of time before they even release enough to fill up your storage, let alone release enough that you actually want to buy. A year after launch, a total of about 150 Virtual Console games will be available. Since the SNES and NES have larger libraries, most of the games will no doubt be for either of those two systems, meaning small filesizes overall. Even the N64 releases won't get more than about 16MB, with only a few exceptions (at 16MB each, you could fit 32 N64 games, which is more than will likely be available in a year).

My point is, Nintendo put in 512MB of storage because they figured it would be enough for most people, and I think they were right about that.


----------



## _Mazza_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Wii in US $250

Wii in UK £180

£180 = around $340

I think £150 would have been a more suitable price (around $280)

plus if I can get games for £30 I'll be happy


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> I'm torn.Â It's a souped-up GC, and that thing costs $100 new right now. What is so expensive to warrant another $150?
> 
> 
> I love how people see that Wii = souped-up GC. If my car was souped-up as much as that, I'd be driving in space.
> ...



One hand in your pants, one hand on the mouse downloading ROMS and emulators.
(Sorry, that was just too easy.)

------- That and I voted Impartial (yeah I think I did) because I don't really care since I'd have to wait til Japanese release first and see if I still have money left after buying DS (and etc, maybe PSP) games.

Love,
Orc


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Voted no.
> 
> I dont want Wii sports. considering importing American version since Wii is as good as region free
> 
> ...



Now all of a sudden it isnt region free , lame


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 16, 2006)

Really? Thats another non plus for the Wii.

Just out of interest, how easy would it be for the xbox to simple add a mtion sensitive controller?

From my knowledge all they would have to do is bring one out, and create a few games that utilise it.
Changing the internal software shouldnt be too hard?

The Wii would really look threatened if that happened.

All the features that people were boasting about the Wii, either never happened, happened badly or happened cheaply,

The system is not future proofed beyond a year. Sadly I feel it may be like the GC all over again. 

This paragraph is filled with irony.
_"The decision to remove the functionality (DVD Playback) was made in order to deliver the machine at a cheaper cost and because most people today already own DVD players"_

Yes, the Wii is much cheaper than the other consoles that can play DVD. Yes, I can get a DVD player for £15, and that includes the controller, shell and packaging. Since your game controller is the controller, the game console is the shell and the packaging is what you will be including the console in, how much does it cost to provide dvd playback in a console I ask?

I really cannot believe how this system is being launched in its state. It really fustrates me, all the people that can defend how good the console is.
Just say its a bad console, with a few games that you like


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkspark @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Really? Thats another non plus for the Wii.
> 
> Just out of interest, how easy would it be for the xbox to simple add a mtion sensitive controller?
> 
> ...



And probably violate about 10 million patents.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 16, 2006)

Part of the reason Sony didn't do as much with motion sensitivity as Nintendo was because of Patents. MS has it worse, in this way, because they'd have to work around patents held by both Sony and Nintendo, not just one company.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Sep 16, 2006)

I have voted NO.

Unfortunately, Nintendo kept raising their price all these months until they knew which prise starts to disappoint their fans.

From the "Affordable"Wii that would sell for less than 99 pounds we reached the 180 pounds with Wii sports and 1 controller.
I am not paying 250 euros for that (Greek).

If it was 200, I 'd gladly pay another 40 euros for remote+nunchuk and buy a game or two(but not 60 for them).

Now, my dear Nintendo, I'll skip the masterpiece I myself too expected (Zelda) on day 1, 
which you are cleverly forbidding (in a way) your gamecube-owners to buy, so that they get the Gamecube2 version.

I 'll still play Wifi-DS and wait for you to come to your senses, because as it seems "wii" cannot play together if "wii" don't pay another 60 euros on top of the 250.You should have called it Mii,because it seems you only want Mii to play.

I'll keep to the revolutionary DSLite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and buy myself a PS3, a console which will cost me an arm and a leg, on which I'll be mostly playing those "nasty" "wretched", "more of the same ol' dung" sequels e.g MGS4...Final Fantasy XIII...Resident Evil 5...Devil May Cry 4 etc.

My first reaction to the 250euro price was "X360, you 're saved!".Nintendo shot itself on the foot and Microsoft has just received a gift they wouldn't expect.I was thinking of a Wii and PS3, but now a 360 and PS3 is amazingly more probable.


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Skyhunterjim @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I have voted NO.
> 
> Unfortunately, Nintendo kept raising their price all these months until they knew which prise starts to disappoint their fans.
> 
> ...



Hi, can you please provide source for Wii priced at 99 pounds and Wii having it's priced raised again and again. I am curious because as far as I know the only prices that were given are the one we're reading now, given at the Nintendo conferences in the past few days. (Oh and please don't tell me the rise in price are the controllers.)


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think the price is a great deal, but I'll be waiting a long time for this to be 60 bucks at Wall Mart's value bin.


----------



## HereZia (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm happy with the price in my country, although I think they don't have to impose us a game that we don't want,
250€ it's not the 600€ for the PS3...

Nintendo has prevent us that the price will be nearly 250€...
I'm a little suprised by Nintendo cause I thought that they sell it  199€

I think americans can be happy of the price !  250$ for the Wii with Wiisports it's only 196€ !! Contrary to european who'll pay 250€ (nearly 318$) for the same thing.


----------



## Ferrian (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm OK with the price of the console. Not really happy about the price of extra controllers though. It'll be around $60 for a remote plus the nunchuck.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Sep 16, 2006)

I was of course not talking about a Nintendo official statement that it will cost 99 pounds but the word on some e-mags, including spong at one point suggested that it may cost as low as £99, as their sources were telling them.

PS3 is late and they have to exploit that.I 'll exploit that too.By waiting.

Oh, and by the way, is the Wii region-locked?It can't be since they said it would play all games.But wait...when the US VP of Nintendo said it would, he really meant it wouldn't.

I guess overhype has made Nintendo to once again play with fire and I 'd like to see where this will lead.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Skyhunterjim @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> I was of course not talking about a Nintendo official statement that it will cost 99 pounds but the word on some e-mags, including spong at one point suggested that it may cost as low as £99, as their sources were telling them.


Nintendo's hardly at fault just because they didn't follow through on a rumor. In fact, since Spong said it, you probably should have assumed it was wrong right from the start.


----------



## Pado (Sep 17, 2006)

Just blame everything on the import tax


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Sep 17, 2006)

What I was most disappointed is that they didn't deny it.

That's usually Microsoft's policy to neither deny nor confirm.

I was expecting Nintendo would try a different way.

Anyway, I was very excited all these weeks and I felt a bit tricked.

Hopefully, Wii will go well so that the other consoles drop their prices too.If it doesn't, I guess they 'll be more than happy to keep them sky-high.

I thought Spong was accurate.I didn't know it was infamous for spreading wrong news!Sorry to hear that, but thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Clements (Sep 17, 2006)

For me, £179.99 is pretty cheap, so I'll definitely be buying a Wii along with a few extra games and a classic controller on December 8th.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 17, 2006)

I am not happy with the price, but I never planed to buy the wii anyway.

I'd rather buy another 360.


----------



## walkir (Sep 17, 2006)

The price on the console is okay in Europe... I could pay a lil more than the US price... But, since the games are quite expensive in Europe, I will probably import anyway. Especially now when there's a rumour (UK spelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that the Wii will be region locked.

European releases will probably lag behind as well, so I don't see any reason why I should pay more to get less. Many releases in Europe are 5-6 months behind the US release and about a year behind the Japanese release date. And the games selection is pretty bad too.

I want to be able to play Japanese games (The original Katamari Damacy never got released in Europe) and I want to be able to play online with English speaking ppl.

In Europe it's hard enough to find someone to play online with , and then they usually speak German, Franch, Italian, Polish etc. Nothing wrong with that, but I prefer English.

Just imagine Animal Crossing in Europe...

Btw, when it comes to Nintendo DS, I've only bought one game in Europe... the rest (6 games) are imported.

Can someone tell that I hate the video games market in Europe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A final note... I would be surprised if the European version of Wii will be shipped with a Component cable. It will probably just be a Composite cable. Europe is way behind when it comes to HDTV. If you compare an European Sony Bravia KDL-V2000 with the US version, you'll notice that the US version is a better product.

Europe: pay more - get less!


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2006)

This is kinda off topic, but I'd rather post it here than start a new topic. 

Can anyone else wait for all the stories of people throwing their remotes at the tv by playing Wii Sports? I mean, theres so many chances. Throwing a baseball, rolling the bowling ball, jabbing your fist at the screen...

It's going to be awesome


----------



## Shadowhunta (Sep 17, 2006)

I voted no!..and my valid points are outlined below:

1)Release date and cost : why the HELL should we in europe have to wait 1-2 months after everyone else before getting it?? AND THEN nintendo drive the knife in further by charging us more for the priviledge of having to wait!!...sorry but in my mind nintendo is driving away some of its best customers/fans by not sticking to the £150 mark that was announced some time ago...

2)FIFTY QUID FOR A FOOKING CONTROLLER????? are Ninty taking the piss?? now i know people will say "but the wiimote is only £30?!?" yes,good point..but who in their right mind is going to buy a wiimote WITHOUT the nunchuk addon??...oh and who's betting nintendo change the name from "Nunchuk" to something else,because of stupid british laws..

3)£3-£7 for games that are over TEN YEARS OLD?? and we don't even get a physical representation for that price?? again are Ninty taking the piss out of us all??? i can pick up N64 games for a couple of quid each,IN A BOX and an N64 console for about 20 quid!!!..again nintendo is stabbing its biggest fans in the back..why not simply do package deals? like £5 for 15 nes games or 10 snes games or 5 N64 games?!? they would make ALOT more money by doing it that way..or even release compendiums of the classic games...like £30 for the top 50 snes games on a dvd or £30 for the top 20 N64 games...they could have done it alot better but instead are choosing to overcharge for OUTDATED software.

4)My final point is possibly the most decisive factor for me...why only release it in white ffs??!!? what about those of us that want color co-ordination with our DSL's?? they could have AT LEAST released it in black or white...hell even the GC came out in black or purple!!..soooo good old NintenFORD have decided on the old addage "you can have any color you want..as long as its white!"..thats bollocks,and it WILL prevent me from buying one until they release the rest of the color range.

Sorry if this seems like a moan,just pointing out some little flaws in ninty's gameplan.

Tony


----------



## Youkai (Sep 17, 2006)

now that i heard that it is NOT region free as everyone was thinking before i would say no as well ...

if it would have been Region free I would say its ok till we can get any games from everywhere without any annoying freeloader or whatever ...


----------



## Orc (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Shadowhunta @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I voted no!..and my valid points are outlined below:
> 
> 1)Release date and cost : why the HELL should we in europe have to wait 1-2 months after everyone else before getting it?? AND THEN nintendo drive the knife in further by charging us more for the priviledge of having to wait!!...sorry but in my mind nintendo is driving away some of its best customers/fans by not sticking to the £150 mark that was announced some time ago...
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, that's one of the biggest screw-ups especially that they did say it was region-free. Especially for you guys in Europe who seems to get long as delays from getting games due to translation or whatnot.


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2006)

Woah, Orc, you just made me realize something when you said ROMs there. Since the Wii uses SD cards, I can see it being very likely that the will be some nifty emulators for this baby out here. And I'm als going to guess that GCOS is going to work here too! Yay!


----------



## adgloride (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Shadowhunta @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I voted no!..and my valid points are outlined below:
> 
> 1)Release date and cost : why the HELL should we in europe have to wait 1-2 months after everyone else before getting it?? AND THEN nintendo drive the knife in further by charging us more for the priviledge of having to wait!!...sorry but in my mind nintendo is driving away some of its best customers/fans by not sticking to the £150 mark that was announced some time ago...
> 
> ...



Fifty quid is a lot for a controller.  If I ever get one I'm just sticking to using one of my gamecube controllers as a second controller.  Don't forget though I think the price is £35 for a wireless 360 controller and £15 for the recharge pack with usb lead to recharge it.

I aso agree that the prices of the games are too expensive as well.  But don't forget people paying £8 for a crap game on xbox 360 arcade arn't helping with prices.  Nintendo could have let us have the N64 games for £1 each since they're not making money from them anymore.  It would serve Nintendo right if someone managed to find a way to put all the roms on SD card for free.


----------



## trevbreak (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not.

Here in Australia we are paying $399 AUD. When I convert the US price into Australian dollars it works out to be $330 AUD. 

Why the hell are we paying $70 AUD more than the Americans for the same thing?


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Shadowhunta @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I voted no!..and my valid points are outlined below:
> 
> 1)Release date and cost : why the HELL should we in europe have to wait 1-2 months after everyone else before getting it?? AND THEN nintendo drive the knife in further by charging us more for the priviledge of having to wait!!...sorry but in my mind nintendo is driving away some of its best customers/fans by not sticking to the £150 mark that was announced some time ago...
> 
> ...



I agreed with all of that. I think I read somewhere about xbox production costs getting cheaper due to manufacturer savings for being out so long. I wouldnt be surprised if the core system managed to match the price of the Wii. Then if you are really cashed strapped, you can easily later expand your xbox when you save enough for the hard drive, which is getting ever cheaper.
I think ms lauch strategy was really effective.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Shadowhunta @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> I voted no!..and my valid points are outlined below:
> 
> 1)Release date and cost : why the HELL should we in europe have to wait 1-2 months after everyone else before getting it?? AND THEN nintendo drive the knife in further by charging us more for the priviledge of having to wait!!...sorry but in my mind nintendo is driving away some of its best customers/fans by not sticking to the £150 mark that was announced some time ago...
> 
> ...



1) 3 weeks after US and 1 week after Japan, thats not bad. Nintendo hadn't put an maximum price as they had done for US and Japan months ago, some publications guessed at £150 due to exchange rates, but we have awful taxes.

2) The controller is a little over priced but there is more in it than other wireless controllers which retail at around £35.

3) There are some games that sell for alot of money due to the rarity. Plus there is the added advantage of not having to buy another consoles. If all you want is a few games or some of the rare games then it is worth while.

4) The gamecube was released originally released (in japan) in purple with spice and jet black being added later. For the US launch these colours had been in production and nintendo were able to offer a choice. At the moment it is ineffiective to offer different colours, get the wrong colour ratio and its a disaster. The shipments of the Wii are less for the first 3 months of next year than between launch and the end of this year, I believe this is because Nintendo are going to release atleast one more colour around March. Nintendo themselves had stated that they will release more colours after March 2007.

EDIT: Just remember the prices could be much worse, and if the PS3 and Xbox 360 were sold at cost this would seem really cheap.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 19, 2006)

If microsoft decide to bring the xbox 360 core down to £179.99 and throw in a game and maybe a free memory unit (If microsoft makes the game and they make the memory unit it will cost them next to nothing to do).  The wii will fail miserably in Europe.  I'm going to wait a few months and hope Nintendo see sense and reduce the price.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 20, 2006)

So you're saying that MS has to bring down the price to match AND add in a game and memory for the Wii to fail. So, if they're the same price and include similar features, nobody will buy the Wii? Apart from the extreme unlikelyhood of Microsoft actually doing that, even if they do there will be enough fanboys for the Wii to have a good launch, and Nintendo can lower the price after that.

Never underestimate the power of fanboys.


----------



## imgod22222 (Sep 20, 2006)

... Wii isn't gonna have MP3?!?!?! That's a make-it-or-break-it for me! >.< Was waiting to play the next in a line of Samus games (I own all the other ones, whether it be ROMs or the actual cart.)

Also, All the plugins for GC controllers are behind that little door along with the SD card reader, right? Are the controller plugins big enough and separated enough so the Wavebird Controllers fit? I mean, the plugin is contoured the the curve of the front of the GC, I don't wanna get new controllers for Wii, and then more for legacy playing.

And as most people know how easy it is to run homebrew & ROMS for their DS (nice quick flashing) does anyone know (or predict) whether the Wii will be nice and quick like the DS (with no additional internal hardware) or require soldering and something resembling the qoob chip? Homebrew and ROMs have changed my life.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 20, 2006)

MP3 just isn't a November Launch title, but is in the launch period of upto March 2007 along with alot of other games.

The Wii has three flaps, along the top (if the console is in its stand) are two flaps the front have 4 cube ports that have room for the the wavebirds, the rear has space for two cube memory cards. The wii is longer (depth wise) than the cube is width wise to fit in both the standard cube controller ports (for wavebird) and the memory card slots, if you measure it up then it all fits.
On the front of the console there is a flap that houses the SD memory card slot and a sync button.


----------



## lookout (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Still bitching about the Wii's pricing? Knock. It. Off. While Nintendo's new console will launch mid-November in America for US $250, the same machine will launch in boarding Mexico for $4,490 pesos. That's approximately US $450! And when does it launch? By the end of November. Maybe. A quick look at the Nintendo of Mexico website shows the travesty that gamers there must deal with: As of posting, the site still mentions an upcoming console dubbed the Revolution. Nintendo's world map, like competing console makers' as well, seems to include only Japan, Canada/US and Europe.



News Source: Kotaku via


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 20, 2006)

I think thats a typo somewhere cause thats just under the price of the Xbox 360 premium.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 20, 2006)

The system's not a bad price.

$60 for a controller that'll probably break easily through standard use is noooooo good!


----------



## The Teej (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> If microsoft decide to bring the xbox 360 core down to £179.99 and throw in a game and maybe a free memory unit (If microsoft makes the game and they make the memory unit it will cost them next to nothing to do).Â The wii will fail miserably in Europe.Â I'm going to wait a few months and hope Nintendo see sense and reduce the price.



They'd lose so much money on that deal it's not even funny. You're looking at an extra £80-£90's worth of stuff for £20 less. And the memory still wouldn't be as much! Microsoft will most definitely chose a different route to take down the competition.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Sep 20 2006 said:


> $60 for a controller that'll probably break easily through standard use is noooooo good!



Why do you think that? The controller has nothing that could break through normal use (i.e. flailing it around), no movable parts, everything except the rumble motor is solid-state, and the rumble motor itself should be resistant to vibrations. 

The only way to break the Wiimote through use is to drop it with every move. I've dropped my TV remote a hundred times, and it still works; and I think people will learn to grip the controller tightly in less than a hundred drops   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .   

But seriously, my brother and I are getting the Wii together, (and since I'm the one working, I'll end up paying for it myself), and an additional $60 is a drag. 

But that's a minor detail. The major detail is the way the price will be determined locally. 

"Well, it's $250, the exchange rate is 1 US Dollar to 5.6 local moneyz, round it up to 6, add customs tax, sales tax, overall tax, profit margin, round it up to a nice round number... let's say 2200 moneyz... but we'll write it down as 2199.99 moneyz, so that it looks cheaper." 

And 2200 moneys is $380. 

Plus $60 for an extra controller.


----------



## Darkspark (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> If microsoft decide to bring the xbox 360 core down to £179.99 and throw in a game and maybe a free memory unit (If microsoft makes the game and they make the memory unit it will cost them next to nothing to do).Â The wii will fail miserably in Europe.Â I'm going to wait a few months and hope Nintendo see sense and reduce the price.



I dont see why that wont happen. Its only £199 on amazon uk at the moment, so there is space for movement below that price especially in christmas. Look out for 360 special christmas super bundles, since they want to fill up the market before the big black box comes around the corner, and also simply make the wii look technologically reedundant and non price competitive.
The Wii seems to be looking at short term profits as a priority, whereas nearly every other console in history has opted for loss making plans for a few years before managing to make a profit. I think they should have though about Long Term profits. Unless they have plans for another major console anytime soon. 
I hope before it comes out in europe they drop a big bombshell about the price. The same way another console, I cant remember the name of it (think it was PSOne, not playstation) greatly reduced its rrp price, and ledt many retailers hanging the old prices out their windows at the beginning of its launch. 
If I remember, Argos, a order and collect retailer in the uk, were really angry because they had already printed a million of their catalogues with the wrong price in it...


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 20, 2006)

M$ just dropped the core price to £199 from £209, that wasn't there idea but some retailers were selling it at £199 to promote sales.
A new bundle will be going on sale at the end of the week including the premium, two controlers and PGR 3 for £299. Controllers cost nothing to M$ and PGR3 is going into a budget (£25!!!) range soon anyway.
M$ won't lower the price anymore because they are loosing soo much on it. I can personally see the core being phased out soon because its just not worth it. M$ dont' loose out because its the same unit and can be then made into more premium models.


----------



## lookout (Sep 20, 2006)

i'll wait unstill xbox 360 price drop to £150 with halo 3 and 2 controller.


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd hoped for a 200 euro retail price, but oh well, still got a lot of PS2 and NDS games to catch up with


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am not rich but I don't care about the price anymore.
I just want a Wii !! And it will come at reasonable price too nevertheless.
I mean if somebody shoots you a $900 ot $1100 price that would be a major purchase around the house, like when you sit down and decide to get an HD tv or a new PC, but if you keep the price at a little more then a couple of hundred bucks, that's still a fun purchase that in the end doesn't cost you much more than a dinner out for two in a good restaruant here in Nyc.
Therefore I decided to dine at home on november 19 and spend the night doing some serious playing like I used to when A Link to the past was a brand new game...!


----------



## salv (Sep 21, 2006)

279.99 canadian is an amazing deal. look at the freaking PSP i remember when i purchased it at launch. it came up too/over $340
thats alot for a handheld haha.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey can someone link me to a list of what is actually included with the system at retail?
Depending what comes with the Wii it's not such a bad price...

I know there's Wii Sports in there, but how many remotes, etc.?


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2006)

One Wiimote, one Nunchuck controller.  
Extra Wiimotes will cost $40, extra Nunchucks $20, and the classic controller $20.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 23, 2006)

The Wii includes the following:

*Wii Sports
*One Wiimote
*One Nunchuck

It's possible that they decide to include some Wii Points so that you can download a Virtual Console game right at launch, though nothing has been announced.


----------



## ROMz (Sep 24, 2006)

voted no..

Was supposed to be 150$... meh... 
Screw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS3 here i come.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2006)

So $250 is too much for you, so you'll give away $600 instead? Wow...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I shall assume you are joking.


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)

I buy a ps3 next next year


----------



## wabo (Sep 24, 2006)

I was a little disapointed by the price until i looked up in my closet and saw my gamecube box. 279,99$ canadian, same exact price as the wii. My cube was the Mario sunshine pack, 1 controller, cube, mario sunshine and a small 30 block memory card. Since i didnt buy the cube at lauch and it had already had a price drop, i think that's fair.

Wii, here i come.


----------



## Takaishi (Sep 25, 2006)

For me its about $450


----------



## iisdev (Sep 25, 2006)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------

